# cerradura electronica



## Javisco (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola que tal buenas noches, aca molestando nuevamente....bueno la verdad esque tengo que hacer un proyecto final y encontre en la web una cerradura electronica con su circuito que se puede apreciar en el link...quisiera alguien me pudiera ayudar a orientarme un poco como la puedo implementar en una puerta alguna sugerencia les agradezco...o en que otra cosa lo podria complementar....de ante mano muchas gracias... 


http://www.ea8zq.com/cerrad.htm


----------



## ciri (Nov 23, 2007)

Por lo rápido que lo leí, creo que tiene un pequeño "problema" lo podemos llamar...

La combinación es 1 sola, es decir, para cambiar el código de seguridad, hay que "abrir" el circuito, y permutar un par de cables, digamos, para uno que sabe, esta bien, es un rato, un par de jumper que se cambian y listo..

Pero como decís que es para un proyecto final, esos detalles se tienen mucho en cuenta, o por lo menos a mi me ha pasado...

Esta bien, es un circuito dentro de todo sencillo..

Para aplicarlo  auna cerradura, tendrás que ingeniártelas para conectarlo a un motor que mueva el cerrojo..

Aparte, creo que con una compuerta and y una negadora, si es como creo que es, se puede hacer mas fácil.


----------



## solidus_hunk (Nov 23, 2007)

Esta es una cerradura que utiliza comparadores, la cerradura funciona asi... los primeros 5 push buttons es la clave, los siguientes (botones del 6 al 10) son para introducir la clave, tiene 3 intentos, que es un dipswith, es complejo, pero impresiona.


Posteriormente puedo subir programacion de CPLD, con VHDL para hacer cosas complejas en poco espacio

HECHO EN LA UNAM


----------



## Javisco (Nov 26, 2007)

Disculpen los 2 por tardar en responder, estaba en un viaje de estudios....muchas gracias por sus respuestas.....Lo que pasa es que es para un proyecto de la materia control analogico y el profesor no quiere un proyecto donde intervenga la computadora para programar...en realidad ya hice el circuito que les menciones, pero no entiendo eso del rele si alguien me puediera ayudar como conectarlo cual es cada pin....es un rele de 12 volts...no encuentro una hoja de datos donde me especifique...esque la verdad nunca habia usado un relé...muchas gracias y disculpen nuevamente....


----------



## ciri (Nov 26, 2007)

Los relays, suelen tener, 2 pines para la alimentación de la bobina, y el resto de los pines con para contactos NA o NC..


----------



## Javisco (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola que tal....gracias por sus respuestas...ya  termine el proyecto, pero una pequeña duda mas este circuito mencionado si alguien sabe me pudiera decir que tipo de control es, si a lazo cerrado o a lazo abierto...yo creo es a lazo cerrado pero no estoy muy seguro si estoy equivocado alguien me pudiera corregir....? graciass.....


----------



## mabauti (Dic 3, 2007)

lazo abierto : no hay retroalimentacion


----------



## Javisco (Dic 4, 2007)

Muchas gracias kamarrada......que estes bien...saludos...


----------



## 2736 (Jun 1, 2009)

hola una disculpa esque soy nuevo aqui y ando buscando un diagrama para una cerradura electronuca con ttls para 2 digitos nadamas si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agra decere mucho...


----------



## MICROMOTO (Feb 18, 2011)

buenas tardes señores y señoras de elctronica, que pena interrumpirlos, acudo ante ustedes como estudiante de electronica de un colegio tecnico en la ciudad de bucaramanga, colombia, la verdad tengo un proyecto que debo realizar pero no se como hacerlo :/, es acerca de una puerta con seguridad electronica, es decir que a una puerta convencional se le ajusta la parte electronica que constaria de un teclado,(y si es posible de una pantalla, seria lo mejor) en el cual si se dijita el codigo correcto abreria la puerta automaticamente, agradeceria su ayuda lo mas rapido posible de veras


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2011)

*y yo avivando muertos de hace mas de 4 años ...........recien lo veo*


----------



## drriv (Feb 20, 2011)

hola, a mi parecer el circuito que deseas implementar es mas facil con el circuito de JAVISCO ya que es muy facil de hacer, el "problema" supongo es como hacer activar la "manijilla" que se mueve para abrir la puerta, eso se puede solucionar, en vez de activar las bobinas de un rele, activaria a un electroiman el cual atraeria el ganchito,el  q permite  que la puerta este cerrada, y asi  se lograria que se abra la puerta.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2011)

no funciona asi una cerradura driiv , fijate como son lso pestillos de puertas de edificios.

igual ese esquema funciona pero NO SIRVE para una cerradura.
por lo menos para una de verdad.

1 -- te ensucio un poco el teclado y ya se que pulsadores apreto el dueño, o sea que ya se que digitos son lso de la combinacion.
2 -- toco solo esos varias veces y el registro avanza........por que no hay nada que detecte combinacion errada, solo detectas pusadores errados.

si la combinacion es 2649 
yo puedo apretar 6924624469..............y abre 

3 -- y asi queda abierta por siempre por que no hay un mono a la salida .

adjunto el esquema con mono estable  a la salida


----------



## drriv (Feb 21, 2011)

hola....uhmmmmm q raro porque a mi si me funciono, eso de lo q comentas: si la combinacion es 2649 
yo puedo apretar 6924624469..............y abre ............................lo has implementado?, no he revisado con detalle el circuito, pero yo le agregue el comando del reseteo inmediato al usar cualquier combinacion de teclas, es decir, aun asi si tu clave fuera 123 y presionas 132,231 o cualquier otra combinacion igual se resetearia, es decir, solo funciona a UNA SOLA POSIBLE COMBINACION, en cuanto al gatillo, si se puede hacer con electroiman o tambien con un solenoide


----------



## fernandob (Feb 21, 2011)

a ver :
mira el circuito.
hay 4 pulsadores que son validos, lso demas estan al reset. 


si pulsas  el primero el dato pasa a q1 si pulsas el segundo pasa a q2 ......y si no pulsas nada mas ..ahi queda.
no hay nada que lo resetee luego de un tiempo.
lo unico que resetea a los FF es pulsar un pulsador inadecuado.
pulsar combinacion INADECUADA siempre que estes apretando lso pulsadores de la clave  NO RESETEA.
es como dije..............lo que pasa es que vos no lo probaste .
como es debido.

y decime si vos l o hicste :
cuando activas la salida .que pasa ??? 
no veo nada que resetee luego de un rato.
asi como esta si pulsas los 4 Pulsadores correctos se activa la salida y queda activada for ever .

o me equivoco ?? 



s 
 si pulsas el primer


----------



## zendo (Jun 9, 2011)

buenas tardes mi pregunta es si alguien como sabe implementarlo mecanicamente ya la electronica esta realizada


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2011)

leyeron este tema ???? 

todos tienen "que hacer un proyecto" .......y lo que hacen es buscar un circuito en la web y encima que les digan como funciona.
...........cuando terminen el cole NO tendran el universo y mas alla


----------



## jab1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fernandob, recien veo el circuito con la implementacion del mono y no paro de reirme, ya se que es un tema viejo, pero con respecto al funcionamiento tenes razón, salvo por una parte que no comparto y es que este flip flop funciona por pulso ascendente y si apretas dos veces seguidas la misma tecla la salida vuelve al estado original y así se "resetearia", igualmente con la mayoria de los integrados existentes no funciona y hay que poner una red RC desde la salida hacia la entrada. Respecto a tus comentarios del tipo de ayuda solicitada estoy con vos a full.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2011)

no, disculpa pero no es asi:
vos inicias con el primer FF con su D= vcc 
cuando pulsas mandas el pulso a el CK1 y asi aparece en Q1 =1 ..
de ahi en mas sigue la cosa .

pero no es que por ser 2 pulsadas cambiara de estado .

el ffd se puede usar para hacer un interruptor que cambia de estado con cada pulsada , pero este no es el caso .

un saludo y me alegra que comprendas mi pensar al respecto de que no copien y si piensen .

sabes que recien miro , y en el circuito "copiado" lo que hacen es desplazar el cero, ya que el D1 esta a masa....... pero es el mismo concepto .


----------



## jab1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Perdón, tenes razón en el funciomamiento, para que haga lo que yo decía tiene que estar la salida unida a la entrada (no entro en detalles para que piensen un poco). La próxima prometo prestar mas atención antes de escribir y espero que no lo hayas tomado mal.


----------



## carlosrreyes (Dic 7, 2012)

como harian para que solo te diera tres intentos


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 7, 2012)

Yo trabajo creando circuitos (aparte de estudiar algo distinto a la electrónica) para control de acceso, un software se encarga de enviarme "pulsos" para abrir una cerradura, yo manejo esas señales y dependiendo de las exigencias del cliente se utiliza una cerradura, un torniquete...etc. Solo te daré un pequeño consejo, si deseas implementar el circuito algún día o si decides dejarlo para beneficio propio, no lo uses con relé porque las bobinas (de las cerraduras) crean corrientes inversas que generan "chispa" en los contactos de los relevos y se terminan por pegar, además existe desgaste mecánico. Utiliza optoacopladores y un triac del amperaje deseado. Solo es una recomendación, un compañero hizo determinado circuito para proyecto de grado en su tecnología y ahora trabaja instalando su circuito.


----------



## carlosrreyes (Dic 14, 2012)

gracias me fue util


----------

